# Dating for Foreign Women in Cairo?



## beijing_baby

Hi,

I've spent the last 4 years living in Asia and, overall, I found the dating to be limited, but not bad at all. I'm curious to hear what other foreign women think of the dating situation in Cairo. Is there one?

Are there a lot of foreign expat men around?


Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sorry but we do not do dating threads.


----------

